# second thoughts after hospital tour!



## Geegees

Posted in 3rd tri too.... But thought you ladies might be the best to ask


I'm like a yoyo!! First I wanted hospital birth, then I wanted home birth! Just been on my tour.. and its horrible!! So, medical!!! I really don't know what to do. The birthing unit is nice, but only has 3 rooms... So fairly likely id have to go on the labour ward.

Argh.

The only reason I changed my mind about home birth is the distance to hospital in case of emergency. We are about 20 minutes maybe 30 minutes away.


----------



## ZombieQueen

I couldn't stand the idea of a hospital.. but my house is an hour from the hospital, so I found a gorgeous little midwife run birthing center, in the US you never hear of midwives anymore.. but its a private birth center, its so relaxing and beautiful, the birthing suites feel more like a home than a sickly room. Could you possibly look into trying to find something like this?


----------



## Geegees

I don't think there is anything like that around.. which is a shame, it sounds perfect.


----------



## ZombieQueen

There's no harm in looking! I live on a tiny island and was SO sure that there wouldn't be any other option for me, but found this place on Google and fell in love. :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

you gotta think though, 20 or 30 mins in a car is actually maybe 10/15 in an ambulance with the siren on! im only 10 mins from my hospital but it's a 20 min wait for an ambulance (apparently. find that hard to believe.) it's about weighing up the risk factor and what feels most comfortable to you. :)


----------



## Geegees

When I say 20-30 minutes... That would be in ambulance with sirens... Without its about 35 to 40 mins,

Such a hard decision.


----------



## NuKe

hmmmmmmmmm. i dunno then, i see what you mean. id be pretty uncomfortable with that tbh.


----------



## Cordelia Lynn

such a tough decision!! pray about it, and go with your gut. good luck momma!


----------



## LadyM812

I'm planning a home birth with a midwife and doula (and my husband, of course), and this was one of the issues I brought up to the midwife. What if there's an emergency and I need to be rushed to the hospital? She told me that if I needed an emergency C-section and was already in the hospital, it would probably take a little while anyway, because I'd have to wait for the room to be available, for them to prep the room, etc. When a situation arises at home where the midwife sees that you need an emergency c-section, they call the hospital right away and that way the room is being prepped while youre on your way, so it really doesn't make too much of a difference. The midwifes bring everything they need to care for you in an emergency situation while they wait for help. Talk to your midwife about it and let her know your concerns. She might be able to help or offer some comforting advice.


----------



## Geegees

LadyM812 said:


> I'm planning a home birth with a midwife and doula (and my husband, of course), and this was one of the issues I brought up to the midwife. What if there's an emergency and I need to be rushed to the hospital? She told me that if I needed an emergency C-section and was already in the hospital, it would probably take a little while anyway, because I'd have to wait for the room to be available, for them to prep the room, etc. When a situation arises at home where the midwife sees that you need an emergency c-section, they call the hospital right away and that way the room is being prepped while youre on your way, so it really doesn't make too much of a difference. The midwifes bring everything they need to care for you in an emergency situation while they wait for help. Talk to your midwife about it and let her know your concerns. She might be able to help or offer some comforting advice.

Thanks, thats kinda what I'm thinking too. 

What I think now is that I will prep for a home birth, when I go into labour, I'll call the hospital... if they have space in birthing unit then I'll go there... if not I'll stay at home. I think thats the best idea???


----------



## PaganBride

Exactly what LadyM812 said. We live about 30 mins away from hospital with sirens. It's never been an issue for us, as we know the safest place for us to birth is at home and if there was an emergency - call to cut times aren't that different. The vast majority of transfers in are done in a calm orderly fashion and are often because mother or baby are exhausted.


----------



## Geegees

Thank you


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I have to say, I'm really quite scared about the prospect of home birth myself. I love the idea of attached birthing center, but alas we don't have that here, either. I'm about 15 mins from the hospital, but the idea of needing to be there and not being there is very scary. I have no resolution for you, I go back and forth with this myself. The midwives I see at the large practice say that I don't have to be on CFM except for the first 30 minutes if all is ok. The hospital has a labor pool, but I don't think you can birth in it. I was also told I can walk about the room and experiment with different labor positions. The hospital also has "couplet care" which allows the infant, if healthy, to stay with mom from birth 'til departure. Still, all of this sounds okay from out here, but will the tune change when we're in the room? Who knows? :/ 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## madasa

Also keep in mind that the further away from a hosp you are, the more conservative your MWs will tend to be about if/when to transfer. :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

I've been in a "holy shit" moment at the hospital. In general, it's not like TV where you see some woman suddenly blacking out and her heart stops. There really are warning signs and skilled midwives know the difference. I would prefer a 20 minute ambulance ride to a medicalized birth myself, having been through that, no thanks.


----------



## MrsRH

Geegees said:


> When I say 20-30 minutes... That would be in ambulance with sirens... Without its about 35 to 40 mins,
> 
> Such a hard decision.

every second counts with a birth emergency, that's my thinking and what would be my concern

good luck with your decision

:hugs:
x


----------



## lozzy21

Most emergency sections are not true emergancys, most are because the mother isent progressing as fast as the midwifes like. In labour the chances of something going wrong with in 5 mins are slim to none, things unfold over a matter of hours not minuets. And as some one else has said it takes time to prepare for a section, between 20 and 30 mins so being in hospital is no guarantee of being saw quicker. The midwifes carry everything they need to deal with problems at home. They will have oxygen if baby needs a little help to get breathing (very common and not a problem) They have medication there incase of PPH, if the worst happens they carry the equipment to keep baby breathing till they get to the hospital. It's not like 80 years ago where all they had was hot water and towels. 


Also don't forget if your at home your midwife is with you constantly, if your in hospital you might be having to share your midwife so she will be flitting in and out so if they were any problems they would be spotted sooner at home.


----------



## Geegees

Thanks everyone. Your all FAB!!! 

I was due yesterday, so its really 'any day now'. So far I am planned to go to the birthing centre, but I have the home birth box at home ready to go if the birthing centre is full. SO the midwives have me down as a home birth, and when I go into labour I need to call birthing centre and see what the position is. 

I guess.. I'll just wait and see how it goes when the time comes. :) 

Thanks again


----------



## MissR

Did you go to PAH?! I have just come from my tour there and am so disappointed! The labour ward is GRIM as you say and could not imagine having to use it! Birthing unit is ok but still not the best. Has got me kinda down to be honest. Was expecting snowing much better.... Your lucky to have the option of home birth :) I'm too scared to have one! Xx


----------



## Geegees

Yep PAH! Just commented on your other post. I walking round saying to my OH I'm not coming here!!


----------



## madasa

MissR said:


> Did you go to PAH?! I have just come from my tour there and am so disappointed! The labour ward is GRIM as you say and could not imagine having to use it! Birthing unit is ok but still not the best. Has got me kinda down to be honest. Was expecting snowing much better.... Your lucky to have the option of home birth :) *I'm too scared to have one!* Xx

Scared of home birth, or scared of birth? ;) Often, when people unpack their fear of HB, they find out it's birth itself they are scared of, if that makes sense... Wherever you are, address your fears so you can go into labour with confidence... good luck :)


----------



## aliss

I'm too scared for a hospital birth :rofl: After what happened last time... no thanks, I'll take the less scary option at home.


----------



## madasa

aliss said:


> *I'm too scared for a hospital birth* :rofl: After what happened last time... no thanks, I'll take the less scary option at home.

Ditto! :rofl:


----------



## aliss

My decision was convinced today by an anesthesiologist (American, no doubt) who said it was better for me to have a hospital birth with epidural _when at risk of repeat shoulder dystocia_ than to not have an epidural. Apparently it's safer to already be numb and prepare for the Zavanelli C-section than to just be mobile in the first place and dislodge the dystocia by getting into different positions.


----------



## MissR

madasa said:


> MissR said:
> 
> 
> Did you go to PAH?! I have just come from my tour there and am so disappointed! The labour ward is GRIM as you say and could not imagine having to use it! Birthing unit is ok but still not the best. Has got me kinda down to be honest. Was expecting snowing much better.... Your lucky to have the option of home birth :) *I'm too scared to have one!* Xx
> 
> Scared of home birth, or scared of birth? ;) Often, when people unpack their fear of HB, they find out it's birth itself they are scared of, if that makes sense... Wherever you are, address your fears so you can go into labour with confidence... good luck :)Click to expand...

I am scared of giving birth in general, but I'm scared of a home birth in case of complications etc.... Also my OH would constantly be cleaning around me cos he's a clean freak and I would end up hurting him. Severely :haha: x


----------



## Pixxie

Just wanted to add it takes about 30 minutes to prep the theatre for a c section :) You'd be no better off in the hospital. Good luck! xx


----------



## Sam Pearson

Geegees said:


> The only reason I changed my mind about home birth is the distance to hospital in case of emergency. We are about 20 minutes maybe 30 minutes away.

It takes longer than that for the hospital to prep a room for surgery anyway so if you did transfer, presumming you phone ahead, you'd not be waiting longer than if you were already on the hospital grounds.

Oops, crossposted with Pixie.


----------



## Sam Pearson

aliss said:


> My decision was convinced today by an anesthesiologist (American, no doubt) who said it was better for me to have a hospital birth with epidural _when at risk of repeat shoulder dystocia_ than to not have an epidural. Apparently it's safer to already be numb and prepare for the Zavanelli C-section than to just be mobile in the first place and dislodge the dystocia by getting into different positions.

That's illogical advice - why would you be at risk of repeat SD when each pregnancy and baby and birth is different? - although I can see that situation being better...for him...much more convenient and he earns more money, too.


----------



## lozzy21

Sam Pearson said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> My decision was convinced today by an anesthesiologist (American, no doubt) who said it was better for me to have a hospital birth with epidural _when at risk of repeat shoulder dystocia_ than to not have an epidural. Apparently it's safer to already be numb and prepare for the Zavanelli C-section than to just be mobile in the first place and dislodge the dystocia by getting into different positions.
> 
> That's illogical advice - why would you be at risk of repeat SD when each pregnancy and baby and birth is different? - although I can see that situation being better...for him...much more convenient and he earns more money, too.Click to expand...

Having a previous SD increases your chances of having it again by 25%


----------

